
The Truth About Electric Eels Has Long Been Overlooked - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/electric-eel-three-species-what-a-shock/597709/
======
portmanteaufu
TL;DR: We think of the 'electric eel' a single species, but it could be
considered three distinct species.

